# .17 Remington Fireball



## outdoorsman816 (Feb 15, 2007)

I know there's a sticky on is a .22 or .17hmr big enough, BLAH BLAH BLAH all that stuff, but at 4,000 fps I was wondering if this would do the job???

Thanks Outdoorsman 816


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

That very caliber has done the job on varmints for 30+ years only it was known as the 17 mach IV.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I dont understand why remington went the .17 route, this offers nothing over a .17 rem. I personally would have like to seen another .20 caliber offering on the market.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

My outside guess is this. Remington is trying to legitimize the fireball case with the idea of bringing a .14cal to market.

That is nothing but a wild azz guess though. Seems lately that there is a real appetite for all things new. A commercial .14 would certainly garner lots of interest.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Horsager I talked with a rep from Browning a while back about small calibers. He gave no indication that Browning was looking at introducing one, but did comment that some of the ammo companies have been working with some wildcat rounds under .17 caliber.

Not quite sure what the advantage would be or even what kind of barrel life they would have at 4000 fps +?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

> Not quite sure what the advantage would be or even what kind of barrel life they would have at 4000 fps +?


I'm not sure either, but *"NEW"* seems to sell well latlely. It also seems that the 1st to market with NEW does better with it. Case in point is WSM vs SAUM.

The overwhelming success of the 17 HMR has to have companies looking smaller as a means to find a new market.

Like I said just a wild azz guess. I'm 7 years out of the gun trade, I've got no inside information sources anymore.


----------



## sasquatch2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

There is a LOT of cool new stuff out there. My particular favorites (ones I'm checking out) are the .19 Calhoon and the .20 VarTarg. I am looking for something small, quiet, accurate, and efficient. The .20 VarTarg seems like it is simpler to reload than the .19 Calhoon from what I've read. I'm hoping one of these will be adopted the same way that Ruger/Hornady have teamed up, only with something on the more affordable side. How about the .20 VarTarg coming out as a .20 NEF? Or the .19 Calhoon being rebadged as the .19 Savage/BlackHills? You get the idea.

based on .221 Fireball:
.17 Fireball (close to the .17 MachIV)
20 VARTARG

based on .223:
The Tactical 20
Tactical 20
19/223 Calhoon
17/223

based on .22 Hornet:
.19 Calhoon
.17 Ackley Improved (I think)

What the .221 based one has to offer is lower powder use which is more economical, quieter, and leads to less fouling and longer barrel life.

Some links:
New Dakota Predator The Dakota Predator is setting a new standard of precision in the small caliber world. Read Article (pdf)...Read Article (pdf)...

Subcaliber Stinger The .19 Calhoon is quiet, devastatingly efficient and exceptionally accurate. What more do you want?

Calhoon's Amazing .19 Caliber

Try wildcatting a Badger

19 BADGER "You'll be leavin' your other rifles in the safe!" 19 BADGER (scale 2:1) THE NEW 19 BADGER The new 19 BADGER is a result of field testing the 19 Calhoon (Hornet) and 19-223.

In 1997, we knew the 22 caliber rifles we were using recoiled unecessarily, overheated, and fouled too quickly for enjoyable varminting. The 17 was finicky and hard to load. We knew the military had developed a cartridge halfway between the two, the 4.85mm and had found it ballistically superior to the 22. We adapted this "19 caliber" to varminting. The results ....the 19 Calhoon (Hornet), the 19-223 and, new in 2005, the 19 BADGER. Varminters are taking to the 19 Caliber like rats to cheese!

THE TWENTY CALIBER PAGE


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Sasquatch 2000, interesting post about smaller calibers like the .19 Calhoon. I was interested a couple years back about finding a load that would result in less recoil for my two .223s.

Ended up at Calhoon's website in which he talked about 'gopher loads'. I took his advice, loaded up 40-grain V-Maxs with 13 grains of Blue Dot. Result was less recoil, and using a lot less powder. I chrono'ed the loads at 3425 fps.

Not only does it saving on reloading costs (for those who shoot mega rounds) but adds extra versatility to one's .223s.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

anybody heard of that 5mm SMC somethinuranother. its got a curved shoulder thats supposed to direct the primer blast more effectively into the charge, igniting it more thouroughly. i was thinking i read that hornady was going to legitimize it.


----------



## sasquatch2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

Any new news on the .17 Fireball?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

rimfires not enough for yotes and foxs, shot a stray dog with.22 at less than 20 yard in the chest, it barked than took off running about 15yards, shot it again and it ran another 10 yards before it dropped, it was still alive looking at me with those sad little eyes trying to get up, another shot in the head to finally put it down, it made me feel terible about all its suffering  and if you are going to put countless yotes and foxes through that you shouldnt be allowed to hunt, i vividly remember the hunters ed class telling me one ethic shot, its not a right, its a priveledge and it can be taken away and i will back them up on that


----------



## sasquatch2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

This thread has nothing to do with rimfire. :roll:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

he asked if .22 or 17hmr are enough gun and they are rimfire :withstupid:


----------



## sasquatch2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

*TITLE*: ".17 Remington Fireball"



outdoorsman816 said:


> I know there's a sticky on is a .22 or .17hmr big enough, BLAH BLAH BLAH all that stuff, but at 4,000 fps I was wondering if this would do the job???
> 
> Thanks Outdoorsman 816


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

sorry bout that, figured .17 Fireball was same thing as 17hmr, ill do alittle more research next time i post on a topic like this one hope theres no hard feeling


----------

